# Message from Jake ... SS



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My mummy told me that she had joined Secret Santa and the pressies she was buying were for someone else.

I was a bit disappointed as the pressies looked great but mummy told me that I had my own Secret Santa who would buy me a pressie or two.

Wow!! I was so excited... when .. when ... when do I get mine... ? Mummy told me to be patient as the deadline for posting all SS pressies wasn't until the 4th December..

Oh Gosh! That's weeks away, still something to look forward to.

I still looked at Frank our postman everyday but nothing arrived.. I got to hold out but it is so exciting..

Then mummy told me some dogs were getting their SS gifts early so I may be one of the lucky ones.

So everyday I ask Frank with my pleading eyes.. do you have a parcel for me.. Frank plays with me and I jump all over him as he doesn't mind but then he leaves and there is nothing for me...

The 4th of December passes and now I know my SS gift won't be long... Oh Gosh! I wonder what it is going to be...? 

But the 5th, 6th, 7th..... -> 15th Dec go by and still no SS gift. What have I done wrong, have I been a bad boy?

I don't think my SS has bothered to get me anything, I tell my mummy I don't like SS because I just get upset and it makes me cry.

Mummy tells me not to worry and that I haven't been a bad boy, in fact mummy tells me I have been so good she is sure the real santa will be visiting me soon.

I got to go now, it's play time

Love from Jake x x x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr this is soo cute. Im sorry You didint get a Pressie Jake. maybe your ss will read this and apologise 
you are a good boy and santa will coem see you in just under 2 weeks x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg thats so sad 
I'm so sorry hes not had a present hun - hopefully SS will see this xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww jake!!!  maybe something has happened to your ss...hmm. lets hope not. i'm sure you'll be getting it!! dont worry, your a very good boy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww what a wee soul!
Hopefully ss will see, or it is on it's way. x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww... that was a sad little story. ((((((Jake))))))) I hope your SS pressies come very soon. 

I heard a story from an SS that sent pressies and has not yet heard from their recipient. What if it got lost?? :-(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry this has happen, hopefully with this busy time of the year it is on the way. I had this happen to me when we had SS at my work so that is why I tend to shy away from all SS now. (((((HUGS))))) and puppy licks to Jake


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww thats really sad 

Poor Jake!! I hope it maybe just comes late, I posted mine last week but my SS has not recieved it yet.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Lin said:


> I heard a story from an SS that sent pressies and has not yet heard from their recipient. What if it got lost?? :-(


That is what mummy thought, she emailed the person who organised the SS and said she hoped it hadn't got lost as that means no pressie for me and the SS went to a lot of effort for the postman to loose it.

I just get so sad.. when Frank just posts letters..


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww, poor little Prince. Ernie says not to get too upset, maybe your mommy will give you one of yours from her a little early? hehe


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

aww poor Jake, hopefully your SS will see this and reassure you that he/she has posted it out? maybe if it did get lost they might have got postal insurance to cover the price of the girts so they don't loose out?

and your not a bad boy Jake.xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw the more i look back at this. i keep picturing a sad music in the background for a christmas commercial but at the end the dog wags happily as soon as he gave up hope the pressie box comes through with frank the mailman smiling mouthing off merry christmas


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhhhh poor wee jakey i hope you get pressies soon dont be sad im sure santa will have something for you xxx


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww poor Jakey!! Abbie said to tell you she is waiting too but hers are the way we were told so I hope yours are too!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww poor little Jake  

My SS hasn't gotten hers yet either. Apparently I had the wrong address . She should get it on Monday or Tuesday though cause I'm sending it off (again) this weekend .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jake - my mama said you didn't get a SS gift yet? My mama buys me stuffs. So if you don't get anything, lets me know. I will sends you some of my stuffs! I am a good sharer.  I will even send you one of my BALLY'S! Lets me know. Every good boy should have a Christmas. Mama said I could be your santa if you don't gots one. 
Love, Brody


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol bally brody  so cute


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Jake - my mama said you didn't get a SS gift yet? My mama buys me stuffs. So if you don't get anything, lets me know. I will sends you some of my stuffs! I am a good sharer.  I will even send you one of my BALLY'S! Lets me know. Every good boy should have a Christmas. Mama said I could be your santa if you don't gots one.
> Love, Brody


Awwwwww Brody.... you rock....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awe I feel so bad for Jake.....Brody you are such a good boy sharing
with Jake.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im so sorry you havent received anything yet Deme & Jake.. your ss Elmopuppy said that she mailed it out.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh hang in there Jake, I'm sure it's on the way!!! Darn postal service this time of year can be so fussy!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

It's comming Jake. I hear Santa's Sleigh Bells as I'm writing. I hope it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Brodysmom said:


> Jake - my mama said you didn't get a SS gift yet? My mama buys me stuffs. So if you don't get anything, lets me know. I will sends you some of my stuffs! I am a good sharer.  I will even send you one of my BALLY'S! Lets me know. Every good boy should have a Christmas. Mama said I could be your santa if you don't gots one.
> Love, Brody


Aw Brody you are sweet to share 
Harry said not worry you hopefully will get your soon.
All the chis are happy because Jasper decided to share toys this year with them.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Brody your such a good boy too for sharing x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Jake - my mama said you didn't get a SS gift yet? My mama buys me stuffs. So if you don't get anything, lets me know. I will sends you some of my stuffs! I am a good sharer.  I will even send you one of my BALLY'S! Lets me know. Every good boy should have a Christmas. Mama said I could be your santa if you don't gots one.
> Love, Brody


Ahh Brody you are so generous, that made me cry a little but only because you made me so happy.. 

I have been told who my SS is and I see her name has been mentioned but I didn't want to say who it was cause I know that my SS is a really lovely person.

I feel better knowing I haven't been a bad boy as I try really hard to please my mummy and be nice to people when they say hello to me..

Can human people tell other human people off for being naughty? I think Mr Postman (not Frank coz he is nice) should be told he is naughty and he might not get any presents from Santa.

I've been to play with the horses and got a lovely beef chew when I got home. Mummy says to tell you thank you for all your kind messages, I'd come and give you kisses but I don't know where you all are so I post some instead
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x 

Love from Jake


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Bet it's on it's way !! We will SS Jakey for "three kings day" instead if santa doesn't show--okay...how about that ?? The CAMELS leave pressies in 6th January in the wee hours of the morning...how exciting is that ?? 

I was one of the foolish people who got caught up in the moment of SECRET Santa and did not put a return address, or any identifying info..I even took the package to a town outside of the city to post.  It was supposed to be 2 day. Just Boston to New York...not far at all.. I posted on like on Dec 1st.....every day we'd check on the CPMB...no sign of it getting there...FINALLY when we thought I had done a really silly thing by posting it so covert.....out on the Pictures page were the little Chi-s opening their gifts. HORRAY !!

So have faith...things here have a way of working out....

You can always PM me your address--see what those camels might leave for Jake on the 6th...

xoxo


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ooh That is exciting and really nice of you "Three Kings Day" mummy never told me about that one, where does it come from and why.. I like asking questions coz I learn lots and when I learn new things I get treats and lots of kisses.

Mummy also said I can give you my address but only if I can have yours coz its only polite.. what is polite? Mummy uses some strange words.

My pressie from SS still hasn't come and my SS must be really worried wondering where it has gone or who has took it... mmm I never thought of that maybe it was so nice the postmen kept it.. That is naughty.

To cheer me up mummy give me some raw chicken, I picked it up, threw it around and licked it.. Then looked at mummy asking... what do I do with it? You know what she did? She laughed.

I had to figure things out and decided to eat it.. it was lovely, was I meant to eat it or play with it?

Speak soon after I finish chewing my bone

Big thank you, hugs and kisses

Love Jake


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the "Saga of Jake".


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Jake - Brody here. What kinda stuffs do you like? Let me know. My mama wants to go shoppin.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwww Jake!  Hang in there! Maybe it really is on it's way.....better late than never! 
I once had a check that was a huge amount sent to me through the mail. There was a specific time that I was to recieve it. I waited for that day. It didn't come. I waited another day. Still didn't come. Waited again. Same thing. :banghead: I finally went to the post office and complained about it, esp. since it was a huge amount! End of story had a happy ending......they found the envelope with my check, and the story was that it had fallen behind a table!!!!:noops:
So maybe, Jake, yours has just been misplaced or something on that order, and maybe they will find it and get it to you soon!  I hope so! You deserve your Christmas present! You've been soooooo patient!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh i cant cope with this story, it has me in tears, i can see jake waiting at the window, if it still does not come bianca and candy will send you something nice for little christmas 6th jan


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hey Jake - Brody here. What kinda stuffs do you like? Let me know. My mama wants to go shoppin.


Ohh What do I suggest without being cheeky, mummy says I must be polite, she keeps using that word and I still don't wknow what she means. 
I will be my usual self which is being a good boy..

I like anything from hugs, kisses, sleeping on my mummies knee, climbing around her neck when she is trying to do something, I like that one coz she stops what she is doing and plays with me. Daddy says I have mummy wrapped around my little paw, that must be good coz mummy is always smiling and laughing with me.

Oh sorry mummy is reading and said you don't mean hugs and kisses... and has now explained to me.. I feel silly now...

I like lots of things such as anything that squeaks, chews that go soggy while I sit on mummies knee, things that mummy can throw for me, warm jumpers but mummy says they are too much money.. oh another word I don't understand what is money, can you eat it?

The bestest thing I love is all your kind words and thoughts really help the most.

What do you like Brody, I could surprise you but what if I get the wrong thing and you don't like it?

lots of Love Jake x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

HI Jake - I likes ballys. Any kinds of balls. Just.... balls. That's all. 
Brody


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> Awwwwwwww Jake!  Hang in there! Maybe it really is on it's way.....better late than never!
> I once had a check that was a huge amount sent to me through the mail. There was a specific time that I was to recieve it. I waited for that day. It didn't come. I waited another day. Still didn't come. Waited again. Same thing. :banghead: I finally went to the post office and complained about it, esp. since it was a huge amount! End of story had a happy ending......they found the envelope with my check, and the story was that it had fallen behind a table!!!!:noops:
> So maybe, Jake, yours has just been misplaced or something on that order, and maybe they will find it and get it to you soon!  I hope so! You deserve your Christmas present! You've been soooooo patient!!!


Hello Pookypeds, 

I love your name, I am too little to reach the window and see out but when mummy lets me out to play in the garden I always run to the back gate to see if Frank the postman put my pressie there, It never is  I bark to ask anyone if they have seen it but no one answers me. maybe they can't hear me, I'll bark louder tomorrow if Frank doesn't being me anything.

I do run to the front door and see if anything comes through the hole in the door each morning but I only get upset and cry when mummy looks at me and says "Sorry Jake nothing today"

I am trying very hard to be brave and not cry but its nearly chritmas and santa hasn't been. Mummy opens and closes one eye at me and smiles, what is she doing? It makes me laugh and I run and grab my favourite toy and throw it about.

I have never seen Santa, I am so excited its hard to sleep..

lots of love jake


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Brody,

balls I know just where to go so I will ask mummy to take me shopping tomorrow, mumy says when she takes m eit takes 3 times as long to do anything coz I say hello to lots of people. Some people are really little have you seen them, I think they are called children, they are great and cuddle you and say things like "ooh" and "can I have one" don't know what they want but it must be good.

Brody do you know my address? I don't have yours can you send me a message.

I still don't know what the 6th January is about can someone tell me, is it like christmas?

Lot of love Jake x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Jake, has your mummy checked with your local royal mail delivery office incase its being held there for you sometimes the postmen dont bother putting a card through if your out and just take it back to the depot .... dont give up hope i only just got a parcel today that was posted 2 weeks ago... xmas post can be slow


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> Jake, has your mummy checked with your local royal mail delivery office incase its being held there for you sometimes the postmen dont bother putting a card through if your out and just take it back to the depot .... dont give up hope i only just got a parcel today that was posted 2 weeks ago... xmas post can be slow


I have told mummy what you have said and she says she will go to the post office depot tomorrow and ask the man if he has my SS parcel.

Thank you

love Jake


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw Jake.I hope it comes soon.I know you must be sad.But don't worry you will still get something.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

el Dia de Trios Reyes...is Three Kings Day...it is on 6th January.
In spanish/latin cultres people have a padgeant to tell the story, people have a celebration and children get pressies. Some leave their shoes out with bits of grass--from the camels of the wisemen to nibble when they come by bearing gifts ( and leaving something to such devout children) sometimes it is at the end of the bed, sometimes in front of the creche, manger scene.

The camels stop by and leave some gifts from the three kings.

Oh and that nativity is usually pretty eleborate. You can put in whatever you think is good. Ours has a chihuahua because my son pointed out that a chi would certainly keep that baby warm.

It really is fun. In this family we are mixed so there are lots of traditions. I have also been informed that the dog is indeed spanish too. LOL

I think you'll be getting gift por el Dia de Trios Reyes this year !


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh Jake, Your'e breaking my heart. I sincerely hope with all my heart that Santa comes tomorrow. You deserve a Big {{{{{{{{Hug}}}}}}}}}. Keep the faith little guy it will come soon.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Well today I stayed at home coz it was too cold and mummy went to feed the horses herself, I hope she didn't mind as I go to protect her and keep her company.

Frank came today with a parcel, I jumped up and down and Frank made a big fuss of me. The parcel had mummy's name on it so I was really excited... SS is here.. whoopie...

Hang on why isn't daddy giving me my SS pressie? Oh! Daddy says I have to wait until mummy comes home. So I am sitting here pretending to play with my toys but really I am listening for the sound of the car and the front door opening.

Time drags when your waiting... Yeah! Finally mummy is home, I leap into her arms coz I am so happy and give mummy lots and lots of kisses. 

Mummy mummy come quick, mummy come quick look look a parcel... I really try hard but she is talking and taking her things off. Things I mean her jacket and smelly horse shoes.

Finally .. at last mummy opens the box to find ..........plastic.. I hear mummy tell daddy its the wall bracket for the Bose Docking Station. My heart sinks, I can feel an ache in my heart and I am fighting back tears. 

I was so sure the parcel was from my SS. I... I... I gotta go I am going to cry and I want to be a brave boy.. 

Maybe tomorrow... I gotta think..maybe tomorrow, 

mummmmmy I need a hug.... sob sob !!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

If you don't write for a living, you are letting a wonderful talent go to waste!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Deme said:


> Well today I stayed at home coz it was too cold and mummy went to feed the horses herself, I hope she didn't mind as I go to protect her and keep her company.
> 
> Frank came today with a parcel, I jumped up and down and Frank made a big fuss of me. The parcel had mummy's name on it so I was really excited... SS is here.. whoopie...
> 
> ...



A letter to Jake from Dazy and Lulubelle.....
Don't worry...it should be there soon and if it is not we know there must be a darn good reason.We want to tell Jake that we have been walking everyday to the mailbox with mommy and thinking...oh I hope today is my special day....??? But we know that somehow are pressie must have gotten lost between SS's house and the post office or maybe accidently put on Santa's sleigh! ...Hmmmm...that just might be the problem....

But we want our little friend Jake to know that we are waiting too, and not to be sad....Christmas time is a happy time and we are sending lots of hugs to Jake ")
Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh how sad. makes me wanna cry x Hugs to Jake x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

OH Harry and Radar said don't worry they are sure it will get there very soon.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Jake and Deme,
Myself and Elmo wish to apologise for your missing SS parcel. We sent your pressie many weeks ago and it seems to have gone missing!
We will try and rectify the situation before Santa comes
Kati and Elmoxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Elmo and Elmo's mummy (Kati)

Mummy says she sent you a PM and that she doesn't blame you at all. It is the naughty postmen so you both have nothing to apologise for but than you .. If I was big and brave I would go and tell those PO men they are naughty.

You must feel unhappy with the PO men for not looking after my SS pressie.

Did I tell you a seen white soft stuff today. It was very cold on my paws and it made my body so cold I was shivering and mummy had me wearing a thick padded jacket. 

The white stuff mum says is called snow, have you seen it yet? I tried to eat it but when I did bite into it, it disappeared in my mouth.

I had loads of fun in it but it was nice to go home and curl up in my warm spot...

I am sleepy as its past my bedtime but I wanted to say all this.

So don't worry about SS and hope you and your mummy have a lovely christmas.

Love from Jake x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

elmopuppy said:


> Jake and Deme,
> Myself and Elmo wish to apologise for your missing SS parcel. We sent your pressie many weeks ago and it seems to have gone missing!
> We will try and rectify the situation before Santa comes
> Kati and Elmoxxxxxxxx


 Kati...I got worried about mine going missing too..and it was in less than a week. It is so nerve wracking. Then my daughter called me to say she saw on the Chi-P MB and our secret santa package was recieved. It was exciting and such a relief. I am hoping that this one turns up. Funny things happen with post at Christmas.

xoxo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL a bose docking station...poor jake! still waiting for good news


----------

